# اضحك مع فكرة كسر ملل الحياة الزوجية



## فيبى 2010 (18 مايو 2008)

*بعد رحلة زواج طالت اربع سنوات
وكان الزوجين فى غاية الملل من بعضهما
قال الزوج إية رأيك نرجع زى زمان؟
قالت الزوجة إزاى ؟
قال الزوج نعاكس بعض وناخد مواعيد وحركات و ... و
طبعاً وافقت الزوجة
أتصل الزوج على البيت
قال الزوج ممكن أتعرف وأتشرف بسماع الصوت الحلو ؟
قالت الزوجة مش عندى مانع انت مين ؟
قال الزوج معجب وولهان وعايز أتعرف !!
قالت الزوجة بسرعة كدة
قال الزوج ممكن أقابلك وأقعد معاكى شوية
وافقت الزوجة
ودخل الزوج الشقة وهم فى عز الانسجام
مع العشاء والعصير والذى منة 
دق جرز الباب
قالت الزوجة زوجى وصل أهرب أهرب

الزوج فتح الشباك ورمى نفسه من الدور الرابع*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اضحك مع فكرة كسر ملل الحياة الزوجية*

هههههههههههههههههههه

اهووووو رياحنا بردواااااااا 

حلوة يا فيبى ​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (18 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اضحك مع فكرة كسر ملل الحياة الزوجية*

*هههههههههههههههه

دة ما صدق
هههههه

شكرا يا فيبى​*


----------



## فيبى 2010 (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اضحك مع فكرة كسر ملل الحياة الزوجية*



marmar_maroo قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اهووووو رياحنا بردواااااااا
> 
> حلوة يا فيبى ​



*ميرسى  على مرورك ونورتى الموضوع*​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اضحك مع فكرة كسر ملل الحياة الزوجية*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> 
> دة ما صدق
> هههههه
> ...



*ميرسى  على مرورك ونورت الموضوع*​


----------



## max mike (22 مايو 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## فيبى 2010 (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اضحك مع فكرة كسر ملل الحياة الزوجية*



مايكل مايك قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



ميرس​ى امرورك يامايكل


----------



## فيبى 2010 (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: اضحك مع فكرة كسر ملل الحياة الزوجية*



مايكل مايك قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه



ميرس​ى امرورك يامايكل


----------



## sosana (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اضحك مع فكرة كسر ملل الحياة الزوجية*

ههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوي


----------



## فيبى 2010 (22 مايو 2008)

*رد على: اضحك مع فكرة كسر ملل الحياة الزوجية*



sosana قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> حلوة اوي



ميرسى  لمرورك​


----------

